# Elgos du chemin des plaines



## Frank La Fauci (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi all,
I have heard that to much of Elgos du chemin des plaines is not good to have in the pedigree.
any one know why?? As I'm in the process of purchasing a malinois puppy and have been advise by breeders and decoys to stay away from it. CAN ANY ONE ADVISE THANKS.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (Jun 7, 2006)

I have only heard that Elgos was a very good dog known for reproducing his deep grip and trainability. He produced Stoned van de Duvetorre, who was considered a great dog and a top stud dog.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Chip Blasiole said:


> I have only heard that Elgos was a very good dog known for reproducing his deep grip and trainability. He produced Stoned van de Duvetorre, who was considered a great dog and a top stud dog.


i have a feeling the puppy frank will be buying is line bred on Stoned


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Some people like Ford, and some like Chevy. Elgos was famous for reproducing his grips and trainability and was used extensively as a stud. You would have to do some looking to find a pedigree that is 100% Elgos free.

Exactly why did they say to avoid Elgos? Did they give you specifics such as "To much Elgos produces ..." or did they just say to avoid Elgos? And what are the pedigrees these breeders are using?


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

I am not the expert on pedigrees, but my mali has four or five crosses back to Elgos. I believe virtually all of the ot vitosha bloodlines have a cross or two to him, often more. Mine has a great full grip, and will bite anytime anywhere, is social with friends, and must be trainable, or I wouldn't have been able to train her to do anything right. I do know that in horses, which I am WAY more familiar with, some trainers have problems with some bloodlines, while some do nothing but win with them. Their ways/style of training doesn't work with some lines, while others work great, they mesh. I like mine, she is solid as a rock around noises, crowds, gunfire, pretty near fearless, and sticks to kids like velcro. I am not an IPO, SCH, PSA competitor either though.


----------

